# Clear Plastic Chip Shield Importance and Options



## pgtr (Dec 15, 2013)

New here and new to routing. 

I've got an older Craftsman 315.17460 router (probably made by Ryobi some years back). The clear plastic chip shield that fits over one side is long gone. Replacement part (606688-001 or 606688001) is no longer available unfortunately. I also tried changing it to '002' etc. as well as checking Ryobi parts sites (not found). A few questions:

How important is the shield? Very? Or something that commonly gets discarded? (I'm careful to wear safety glasses these days)

Any knowledge of a Ryobi equivalent router model # or shield part #?

If it's that important, suggestions for alternatives to use?

thanks!

(the one pictured below is not mine but just like it - found an image online as a reference - it's also missing it's clear plastic chip shield - note the large opening at the bottom)


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greetings! Welcome to Router Forums. Paul
I wouldn't worry about it as long as you are wearing Safety glasses,not all router have them


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum. Lots of routers never had them to start with.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I once fitted the supplied one to one of my routers but I soon removed it because, in spite of it being transparent, it didn't give me a clear view of the bit. I like to SEE what the bit is doing. As stated above, safety glasses should be worn.


----------



## michmags (Nov 25, 2011)

*Clear Plastic Chip Shield*

I have a similar Craftsman router with the shield and I do not use it. The shield makes it harder to see what is happening at the bit since it darkens the image. If there was a LED light in there, it might be acceptable.


----------



## pgtr (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

It actually has a light built into it - Just replaced it. It's an automotive type 1004. There may be LED replacements that fit 1004 sockets but I happen to have a spare standard filament bulb anyway.

I just need to get a replacement e-clip for the collet is all. I think a 9/32 or 5/8 should fit it and good to go.

thanks again


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

pgtr said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> It actually has a light built into it - Just replaced it. It's an automotive type 1004. There may be LED replacements that fit 1004 sockets but I happen to have a spare standard filament bulb anyway.
> 
> ...


Lots of automotive parts stores keep an open kit of e-clips for when a customer walks in needing just one. Take your collet with you and one of them will fix you up.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

The ancient Sears (circa ~1986) 1-1/2Hp router that I often use hand held looks very much like that. The chip shield may have lasted a few cuts before I put it back in the carrying case, never to be used again - I think it's still there. Dust would obliterate any chance of seeing your work. The light - the original in mine was an automotive #69 - and they don't last, being 'killed' by vibration but an led version might last longer.


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

I use the shield to increase the suction on My table mounted router,I blue tape the open side.
The vacuum up top on the fence keeps it mostly clean but stuff still flys about 
when the vac is overfull


----------



## bdgerard (Jul 17, 2014)

*Chip Shield 606688-002 (Replaces 001)*



pgtr said:


> New here and new to routing.
> 
> I've got an older Craftsman 315.17460 router (probably made by Ryobi some years back). The clear plastic chip shield that fits over one side is long gone. Replacement part (606688-001 or 606688001) is no longer available unfortunately. I also tried changing it to '002' etc. as well as checking Ryobi parts sites (not found). A few questions:
> 
> ...



Hello,
I just ordered this part from SearsPartsDirect (online); interesting that when I called the Woman said the replacement part 002 was also unavailable....
I recently picked up 1.5 HP Router 315174921 at a garage sale... Chip shield was missing.


----------

